# Zen budokai



## KyleShort (Oct 8, 2004)

I have gone through most of the internet sites that I could find on this site.  Does anyone have first hand experience training in this art, or competing against it? How does it rate to other forms of jujitsu?  Also, I have seen it refered to as both jujitsu and aiki-jujitsu.  Of the two categories can be very different, so which one is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 19, 2004)

KyleShort said:
			
		

> I have gone through most of the internet sites that I could find on this site.  Does anyone have first hand experience training in this art, or competing against it? How does it rate to other forms of jujitsu?  Also, I have seen it refered to as both jujitsu and aiki-jujitsu.  Of the two categories can be very different, so which one is it?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm going to take a stab at this:

Zen = religion or meditative style

Budo = (loosely) martial arts

Kai = club, house, or place to do something.

A Place to practice religious or meditative style martial arts?


----------

